# New Passport problems



## kirk1239 (Apr 4, 2014)

I recently received a new passport because my old one was set to expire. All of my Chinese documents are linked to my old passport number (including my marriage certificate and driving license). Am I now going to have to update the details on all of those documents? If so, how do I do that?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Visa and drivers license no need, just carry your old passport with you until your visa expires and get the new visa in your new passport.


----------

